
Get rid of switch/case/if - mdymel
http://piotrgankiewicz.com/2016/07/04/get-rid-of-switchcaseif/
======
nibs
But does it perform better? I have not noticed any indication from this
article and I do not have enough experience to derive it just from looking. I
assume the only reason to do this, given that it seems less readable, is
performance.

~~~
mdymel
It just makes your code more readable, but as it is with such things - all
depends on preference :)

